# New here, saying Hi.



## Schredder (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi guys

Just introducing myself.  My friend blergs mentioned this place so I decided to check er out!  I have 10+ years experience bodybuilding and AAS use so I hope to share some of that knowledge as well as learn some new things as well.

Take care.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome aboard shredder.


----------



## Riles (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## BadGas (Mar 10, 2015)

Schredder said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just introducing myself.  My friend blergs mentioned this place so I decided to check er out!  I have 10+ years experience bodybuilding and AAS use so I hope to share some of that knowledge as well as learn some new things as well.
> 
> Take care.



Sup bro.. I believe we know each other on that other board, though i go by a different user name there.. Blergs (aka juced porkchop) is good people and he's helped me many times over.. Glad to have ya here brother. 

This place is a breathe of fresh air, compared to the other board.. I barely go back there anymore. Feel free to pm me with any questions man!


----------



## Schredder (Mar 10, 2015)

BadGas said:


> Sup bro.. I believe we know each other on that other board, though i go by a different user name there.. Blergs (aka juced porkchop) is good people and he's helped me many times over.. Glad to have ya here brother.
> 
> This place is a breathe of fresh air, compared to the other board.. I barely go back there anymore. Feel free to pm me with any questions man!



How many post 'till I can PM here brother?


----------



## BadGas (Mar 10, 2015)

Schredder said:


> How many post 'till I can PM here brother?


10.. If u got to Forum, scroll down til u see the list of sponsors.. Click on Pharmalogic.. We should have a thread titled "post count".. Click on it, then make like 6 posts...of anthing.


----------



## Schredder (Mar 10, 2015)

Right on man


----------



## Schredder (Mar 10, 2015)

Edit


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 10, 2015)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 12, 2015)

welcome


----------

